# .357 on the way....



## Stolya (May 23, 2009)

I was wondering if I could get some input from the folks on here who have owned and/or shot the .357 and the G32 in particular. 

I have just ordered one and wanted to get all the info I can before it arrives. I have read some details of the ballistics. I am very impressed about it's superior penetration to the 9mm of course which was the other option when I was choosing my first pistol in almost 10 years.

The .357 ammo around here has dropped to about the same price as 9mm and I am very ready to go try her out. 

Anything anyone has would be very helpful.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I owned a G32C (the ported version) for several years, and had no problems with it at all. The .357 cartridge has a bit of snap in the recoil, but the Glock handles it well and the higher velocity makes it shoot very flat out to extended distances. Mine was very accurate, and only the high (relative) cost of ammo caused me to trade it off. If I'd held on to it for a couple more years (after all the other calibers jumped up in price), I probably would still have it.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've got a 32C. I've had it for quite a few years and I love it. If you're finding ammo for it at 9mm prices, I'll send you a check so you can buy me some too! Either they are raping the crap out of 9mm customers or they mismarked it.

It can be shot well, but it takes a whole lot of practice. Don't try to shoot it fast at first or you'll ruin any technique you may already have. Shoot it slow. Once you get the recoil under control, pick up the pace, but only fast enough where you can put the rounds where you need them to go. After some serious practice, you'll be able to shoot it just as fast and accurate as any other caliber.

Here's a bit of success for me after about 5 years with this caliber.


----------



## Glockomadtic (Sep 23, 2009)

*33*

I shoot a 33 its 9mm from hell best gun I have shot, you will a a blast with it and I mean BLAST. And a great carry gun.


----------

